# $40,500 buckling from the Helms sale.



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*The auction was for unregistered bucklings to use as a wether sires. All of them are March and April kids. High buckling was $40K There were 6 other lots of bucklings the lowest sold for $7500. The next highest was $18k.*


*Lot 1*
"This is possibly the most unique individual animal that we have ever raised. He is one that screams look at me. 3433 is almost flawless in his front end, blown apart and tucked up in his chest with a great rib shape, and his neck coming right out of the top of those shoulders. He is big backed, big butted, and extremely good hided. This little guy has an unbelievable top line, and travels wide and square on all four corners. He is not going to be a great big buck, but is definitely gonna be a powerhouse. You can find holes in any animal but this is one that will challenge you. You really need to see him person to truly appreciate how well put together he is. Just as an added bonus, this fellow's pedigree is like a who's who in the wether industry. Sired by Fowler 2009 ....(Bean 612 genetics... over Powersource ...Bean 612 sired by 900) crossed with a double bred 191 doe. The double bred 191 doe has two shots of S100. If this little guy sires wethers that looks and handles like he does... the traffic is going to get pretty congested around the new owner's place."








​


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow. that is ONE expensive buck! but boy is he good looking!!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

$40K!!!!! Omggeeeeeee!!! That's crazy! He sure is nice that's for sure!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorgeous buck! I would love to have some wethers from him for driving.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

nice buck, big bucks.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow that's a lot for a wether sire! He's pretty nice looking, but is something wrong with his mouth/face? It just looks funny to me, more like a sheep mouth than a goat...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> Wow that's a lot for a wether sire! He's pretty nice looking, but is something wrong with his mouth/face? It just looks funny to me, more like a sheep mouth than a goat...


He looks a tad monkey mouthed to me


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa. That is one impressive buck... Whoever bought him will earn their money back real quick I bet.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just think how much his kids are gunna go for! But DANG I wish I even had that money! Much less have that kind of money to spend on a goat!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I would be a nervous wreck if I paid that much for a goat. He would be in a padded room with me sleeping with him so some freak thing didnt happen an I lost him. I know they prolly have ins. on him but still.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

He would certainly be insured if I bought him. I would take that buckling home inside the truck, with his seat belt on.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Am I crazy? Cause I actually don't like him, haha. I don't like the new tubular look...he looks too much like a hog for my liking...but otherwise he is super correct. Then again...I don't like the way the lean hogs look vs. the old bacon style hogs...guess I'm just old fashioned. 
Not that he isn't pretty in his own way, *ahem* handsome.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> He would certainly be insured if I bought him. I would take that buckling home inside the truck, with his seat belt on.


Id get him some armor suit too!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

@curious that's what they want in wether's and he is a whether sire. 

I love how thick he is!!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

He has a lot of neck on him. I have some does with that long neck. It looks really good on does and wethers. I think his mouth is fine. It looks like he has some Ibex in him and that mouth remindes me of other boer/ibex crosses.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> He would certainly be insured if I bought him. I would take that buckling home inside the truck, with his seat belt on.


Wonder if you could fit him in a childs car seat??


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> @curious that's what they want in wether's and he is a whether sire.
> 
> I love how thick he is!!!


Now what exactly is a wether sire? I know what each are, but why not sire bucks and does too? Like I'm a little confused? Lol 
Sorry, I know it's a stupid question:/

But I agree with curious. He looks funny. A bit like a dog actually I just don't like his short mess in the barrel. I don't know how to explain it. Lol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> @curious that's what they want in wether's and he is a whether sire.
> 
> I love how thick he is!!!


I hope I wasn't being offensive...apart from me not liking his general looks he is the closest to perfection I've ever seen. Very wide and long...if that's what they look for than I am just a dummy when it comes to meat haha.



emilieanne said:


> Now what exactly is a wether sire? I know what each are, but why not sire bucks and does too? Like I'm a little confused? Lol
> Sorry, I know it's a stupid question:/
> 
> But I agree with curious. He looks funny. A bit like a dog actually I just don't like his short mess in the barrel. I don't know how to explain it. Lol


emilieanne don't feel stupid alone we're in the same boat!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

btw, he is an April 24th kid and the seller reserved the first 50 straws from him for his private use, not for sale. I would have to convert my extra bedroom for him to stay in.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the way he looks. Hes got it all when it comes to making the wethers that win in the show ring. The does you get from him will be used as wether making does.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I doubt he will ever be with another goat. He most likely will be used only for filling the nitrogen tank with straws at $500 a piece, if you can ever buy one.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Curious said:


> I hope I wasn't being offensive...apart from me not liking his general looks he is the closest to perfection I've ever seen. Very wide and long...if that's what they look for than I am just a dummy when it comes to meat haha.
> 
> emilieanne don't feel stupid alone we're in the same boat!


Lol alright!! 
And yeah, I don't mean to offend anyone, I am dairy afterall. I just think he's funny;P


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> I doubt he will ever be with another goat. He most likely will be used only for filling the nitrogen tank with straws at $500 a piece, if you can ever buy one.


All the other goats might make fun of him with all that bubble wrap on!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

@curious you weren't being offincive
@curious and emilieann a whether sire produces slow growing kids that are thick boned and full of muscle. Every where you look theyv got muscle. And they don't grow as big.
Now regular sires produce fast growing kids not quite as muscular because you want them to be able to breed and have to problems. To much muscle or fat can cause birthing problems (for the does)


Did that make since?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> I doubt he will ever be with another goat. He most likely will be used only for filling the nitrogen tank with straws at $500 a piece, if you can ever buy one.


He might but its going to be double his straw cost


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I would never live bred him. Too much risk to expose him to.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

@goatgirl132

Yes, that makes sense, in the sense that I understand you. I don't understand why they would compromise health for speed in breeding stock though. Thanks for helping my dummy self out.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> I would never live bred him. Too much risk to expose him to.


That's true never mind


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It always amazes me when animals go for that kind of money. No matter how nice they are.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> btw, he is an April 24th kid and the seller reserved the first 50 straws from him for his private use, not for sale. I would have to convert my extra bedroom for him to stay in.


I know that the straws arent for sale but if you added in the price for those he made out like a bandit with that buck.

What is the value of those straws 1000? If so just one word WOW!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

mmiller said:


> I know that the straws arent for sale but if you added in the price for those he made out like a bandit with that buck.
> 
> What is the value of those straws 1000? If so just one word WOW!!


He sold 7 bucklings and the average was almost $15k


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

So needless to say those straws are worth more than 1000.00. Somehow I dont think WOW covers it!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

He is only about a 2 1/2 drive from me. They will start selling private treaty in July. If need me to go pick you a few, let me know.

Here is Oklahoma Show Goats website http://www.oklahomashowgoats.com/
It has a lot of the upcoming wether industry sales and results.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Very handsome, but oh my what a price!!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> He is only about a 2 1/2 drive from me. They will start selling private treaty in July. If need me to go pick you a few, let me know.
> 
> He is Oklahoma Show Goats website http://www.oklahomashowgoats.com/
> It has a lot of the upcoming wether industry sales and results.


Oh crap they aint that far from me!! I dont know if Ill be able to contain myself!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...that is crazy!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It also looks like he was disbudded. He was going to be a wether.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's not even 2 m/o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Insane. How could he actually be worth that much? I mean, he's a meat goat, his get is destined to be slaughtered right? They won't actually make that money back on him will they?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

audrey said:


> Insane. How could he actually be worth that much? I mean, he's a meat goat, his get is destined to be slaughtered right? They won't actually make that money back on him will they?


No he will be a herd sire for market wethers.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> He's not even 2 m/o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???


April 24th, 2013


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

audrey said:


> Insane. How could he actually be worth that much? I mean, he's a meat goat, his get is destined to be slaughtered right? They won't actually make that money back on him will they?


Yes he will he's not getting slaughtered he's gonna be a whether sire. Kids of his could go for around 15 grand a piece
Possibly even more.
Straws will go anywhere from 500-1000 plus


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Holy cowwwww.

Hey guys, anyone want to buy a kid from me for 40,000??? Aw, come on, they'll be great milkers.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Holy cowwwww.
> 
> Hey guys, anyone want to buy a kid from me for 40,000??? Aw, come on, they'll be great milkers.


I will!!!!!!!!!! 
When I win the lottery!!(;


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Love this kid! He is a perfect exanple of a wether buck! I'm going to have one like this one day.... maybe. If I make a lot of money being a livestock nutritionist.... my line of show feed that I'm going to make will.have to be a big hit


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Love this kid! He is a perfect exanple of a wether buck! I'm going to have one like this one day.... maybe. If I make a lot of money being a livestock nutritionist.... my line of show feed that I'm going to make will.have to be a big hit


I'll buy it! Or, we could go in 50/50 on a $40,000 buck, after I sell 100 normal goats...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> I'll buy it! Or, we could go in 50/50 on a $40,000 buck, after I sell 100 normal goats...


Good idea! I need some more normal goats to have some babies .... lots of.regular goats actually


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm got 4 pay checks worth to pitch in! 
Its only like 600$ lol my pay check suuuux and I need to buy wether's... So yeah.... Anyone wanna loan me some money?? Lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> He looks funny. A bit like a dog actually


......


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> ......


Trinity has it!!!! 
Exactly my point thanks for helping. Haha!!!!!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> ......


Lol!!! I agree!! He's almost TOO perfect!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Saw this the other day and it just blows my mind. I don't even have $40,000 to put down on a house! I sure couldn't imagine spending that on a goat even if I was rich, it could up and die the next day you get it home!!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

The most I have ever paid for a goat is 85. The cheapest goat I have was given to by a women in the marines. She's currently overseas.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Why would wether kids sell for 15K? Its not like in the horse world, where his sire is like Peptoboonsmal himself (equating a 40K goat, to a 200K horse lol). I am just really having a hard time comprehending that a goat could be worth that much lol. I guess some things just aren't for me to understand lol


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw this kid on facebook yesterday.
My first thought was he looks like an overweight airdale.
My second thought was No thanks I will stick with my "old school"
Boers that look like Boers. 
I mean no offence to these goats or their fans and breeders but I just prefer the bucks to look like bucks and the does to look like does. ^-^
Just my two cents.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

audrey said:


> Why would wether kids sell for 15K? Its not like in the horse world, where his sire is like Peptoboonsmal himself (equating a 40K goat, to a 200K horse lol). I am just really having a hard time comprehending that a goat could be worth that much lol. I guess some things just aren't for me to understand lol


I haven't seen a wether sell for $15k yet. I've seen $10k, but not $15k. But, I don't doubt one has sold for $15k. Watch the wether sales for the next 10days, I suspect one might pop for over $10k


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> I haven't seen a wether sell for $15k yet. I've seen $10k, but not $15k. But, I don't doubt one has sold for $15k. Watch the wether sales for the next 10days, I suspect one might pop for over $10k


I have I competed bags in at onebgirl at majors. 15k goat and had a goat jocky. Missed sale by 1 place.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

He is awesome. Sure wish I had one like that! My kids just showed in a jackpot this weekend with a 16 year old boy who brought 5 goats that he paid $7500.00 or more for each! No way to compete with that at my house. They were really nice, and he was the one doing all the fitting and grooming. Kudos to him.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm sure he will be insured for the purchase price. 

With my luck I'd buy him and he'd turn out to be sterile.

He does look an awful lot like the dog, but the dogs got the better face!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen a wether go for 17k once. I forget what sell and who but I remember it. 

I think for wethers, with a good market this is a great buck to own. He's not what alot of people are used to seeing and is very much ibex influenced which leads to the dog like look.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Some people don't like the look and style of these bucks that have the tight skin, different head shape, and other attributes of the exotic goats they have been crossed with in the past. If they could cross in an axis deer and give it dots maybe they would like them better


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> Some people don't like the look and style of these bucks that have the tight skin, different head shape, and other attributes of the exotic goats they have been crossed with in the past. If they could cross in an axis deer and give it dots maybe they would like them better


Maybe so! I think that would be a cool cross.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha...


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

That would be an awesome cross :lovey:


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Amazing animal rt here!! Wow


----------

